
Open-source, encrypted messaging and collaboration app for families - nileshtrivedi
https://github.com/nileshtrivedi/family
======
nileshtrivedi
Context:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21635758](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21635758)

I literally ran `flutter create` and pushed this 5 minutes ago. There is no
working app. I'm hopeful that a few privacy-conscious developers can come
together and build a truly private app for families.

------
ntw1103
I am currently using [https://matrix.org/](https://matrix.org/) for this, and
it works great. My family has been very pleased with it as well.

~~~
nileshtrivedi
That's great! I actually want to build this as a client app for matrix.org
backend. If you don't mind, could you share a few use-cases or feature ideas
that would appeal to you?

~~~
ntw1103
My current usecase on mobile is:

\- 1 on 1 messaging with family, and friends, using E2E. This includes picture
sharing, both from links, and taking a picture with the camera on the device.

\- group chats, mostly perminate rooms, some bridged to IRC channels.

\- 1 on 1 video calling.

\- 1 on 1 video calling.

One of the big things I have noticed while using riot, is that I tend to re-
upload images, or files that I share with different users. If there were a
media/file share lookup, that allowed me to see a history of files I've
uploaded* and get the link to them, it would be super helpful, and save on
data usage.

*If the files were uploaded to nextcloud/owncloud, that would be great.

Another feature that would be super helpful, would be a "send when network is
back" option. Riot gives the option to resend, or cancel, but this requires I
remember to resend the messages/uploads. once I get back into cell tower/wifi
range. I am often in remote areas of Texas, where there is no coverage, and
this would be super helpful.

\- simple view, no bubble chats. :]

if you have any more questions, feel free to email me: hn-
comments34452@dreamphase.net or mesg me: @captain_harlock:christianlifefm.com
Do you have a donation page, or any way for me to sponsor some of the
development?

------
x7k
I like Keybase

------
cixter
Good luck! :)

